# Sample-import synth with a multi-track view?



## Tim Clarke (Mar 21, 2021)

I'm just curious if any of the (now) many synths that do "user sample importing" offer a multi-track, DAW-like view where you could really line up, say, your four oscillator elements visually. Maybe even adjust certain basic synthesis parameters (volume, panning, filters, ADSR) visually as well. 

Probably a pipe-dream, and maybe this tool would be more of a sampler than synth, but I was watching that Roland video of Eric Persing's tear-down of some of his iconic Roland D-50 patches (soundtrack, digital native dance, etc.), where he talks about different partials/waveforms coming in and out at different times etc., and I thought combining the visual sound-editing ease of a DAW like Logic or Pro Tools with a synth where you can play back via MIDI instantly while tweaking synthesis parameters and get that audio feedback along with the visual feedback would be pretty cool...


----------



## companyofquail (Mar 21, 2021)

this is kinda close









Ibrido Zero - Sonokinetic - Sample libraries and Virtual Instruments


Custom Sample Manipulation Tool




www.sonokinetic.net


----------



## Tim Clarke (Mar 21, 2021)

companyofquail said:


> this is kinda close
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's not too far off from what I was thinking! I already own a bunch of their stuff but didn't know about this one.


----------



## Pier (Mar 24, 2021)

It's not exactly what you're asking, but PhasePlant can load samples:






Given that you manually set the correct zoom, it should be possible to align samples with oscillators and wavetables.









Kilohearts | Phase Plant


New era synthesis




kilohearts.com


----------



## Tim Clarke (Mar 24, 2021)

Pier said:


> It's not exactly what you're asking, but PhasePlant can load samples:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks - another synth I'm not really familiar with!


----------

